# we are bad little monkeys



## hfdff422 (Dec 9, 2005)

We had our priveleges taken away! No more TV tonight Timmy, you had enough. I was enjoying actually seeing what peoples real opinions were, not just their sense of humor. NWDSE was getting people to come out of their little comedian shells. My only regret is that last post, sorry princess.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 9, 2005)

I was thinking the exact same thing this morning, but Im not going to argue with admin as I admit that maybe a few of my comments were a tad out of line.

But I wonder where the thread couldve gone, I think it would have been a good topic minus the mud slinging.

But I admit if I feel that a thread may be stirring an argument that could leave both sides hurt and left mud on the walls of this place, then I try to add some humor to it, although it doesnt always work.

So with that said,

Anyone care for some fried chicken??

-CP


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaptainPanic_@Dec 9 2005, 09:56 AM
> * I was thinking the exact same thing this morning, but Im not going to argue with admin as I admit that maybe a few of my comments were a tad out of line.
> 
> But I wonder where the thread couldve gone, I think it would have been a good topic minus the mud slinging.
> ...


 Whoa fuzzy..hahaha. 
I was not arguing with the moderator, simply stating my opinion and feelings (and poking a little fun). They can do whatever they want and have the right to do so. I was actually bothered by the f-word being in the same sentence as God, and I am not religious. So there were reasons to slow it down, I was just enjoying getting a real read on the people here. 

The fact that it was not comfy gives you a different view than the normal giggles forums we have. It was interesting.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 9, 2005)

But he didn't say he closed it forever...Just until we all take a deep breath.

I kind of saw it coming after the first F bomb was dropped though. 


Maybe another cheer....


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 9, 2005)

Who cares about cheers, I want some fried chicken!  :lol: 

OK everyone -DEEP BREATH

BREATHE IN

BREATHE OUT


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!

OK now where's the fried chicken??

-CP


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 9, 2005)

Fried Chicken is SOOOO bad for you. 


Have some baked instead.


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 9, 2005)

Then it would not match the reference, or at least what I assume the reference was.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Dec 9 2005, 10:17 AM
> * Fried Chicken is SOOOO bad for you.
> 
> 
> Have some baked instead. *


 What, you got something against fried chicken??  :lol: 

Best fried chicken I ever had was Chester's Fried Chicken from the Shell station.
Yummy!


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 9, 2005)

Yep.  I have judged all Fried Chicken to be bad.  It should all be destroyed.

Of course, I totally plan on destroying this KFC left over from last night...


But thats me

Not You.


Fried Chicken is bad for you...



The Princess has spoken!


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 9, 2005)

You plan on destroying it by consumption??

I think its bad for you cause if you destroy it by consumption you'll have to lay on the bed to button your pants.  :lol:


----------



## Jon (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaptainPanic+Dec 9 2005, 10:31 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CaptainPanic @ Dec 9 2005, 10:31 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-EMTPrincess_@Dec 9 2005, 10:17 AM
> * Fried Chicken is SOOOO bad for you.
> 
> 
> Have some baked instead. *


What, you got something against fried chicken??  :lol: 

Best fried chicken I ever had was Chester's Fried Chicken from the Shell station.
Yummy! [/b][/quote]
 half-baked chicken???


----------



## Jon (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Dec 9 2005, 10:12 AM
> * But he didn't say he closed it forever...Just until we all take a deep breath.
> 
> I kind of saw it coming after the first F bomb was dropped though.
> ...


 I missed the F-bomb(s).


It is REALLY unusal for the mods to lock or delete a topic like that.

But it was needed.


Jon


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 9, 2005)

F-bomb as in "feather bomb"??   

Yeah ok so maybe things needed harnessing, but Im sure after everyone let their true feelings out the thread would have turned humorus, because thats just us, we cant be serious about anything, not even religion. haha.  :lol:


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 9, 2005)

They unlocked it, mabye we should talk chicken more often.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 9, 2005)

Chicken is yummy!
Anyway anyone have a recipe for BBQ chicken??

-CP


----------



## coloradoemt (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaptainPanic_@Dec 9 2005, 02:16 PM
> * Chicken is yummy!
> Anyway anyone have a recipe for BBQ chicken??
> 
> -CP *


 I think the better question is, does anyone NOT have a recipe for BBQ chicken...


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Dec 9 2005, 12:46 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Dec 9 2005, 12:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-EMTPrincess_@Dec 9 2005, 10:12 AM
> * But he didn't say he closed it forever...Just until we all take a deep breath.
> 
> I kind of saw it coming after the first F bomb was dropped though.
> ...


I missed the F-bomb(s).


It is REALLY unusal for the mods to lock or delete a topic like that.

But it was needed.


Jon [/b][/quote]
 I dropped an F bomb.

I don't worship Satan.

I never believed in Santa, thanks Bryan.. @$$hole brother.

It's NDWSE, not NWDSE.

And the only Monkey here is Chimpie. 

And he hasn't been bad yet.

Because we all know nothing good will come out of saying anything about...

Spanking a monkey.  h34r:


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 9, 2005)

NWDSE, WEDNESDAY, NDWSE, whatever


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 9, 2005)

Jon, you aint right.  :lol:


----------



## VinBin (Dec 9, 2005)

wait...did I miss something? :huh:


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 9, 2005)

You just missed a finger lickin' good time with fried chicken!

I need to lose some weight, it hard playing with this weight!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 10, 2005)

Anything fried makes me terribly ill..  :wacko:


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 10, 2005)

Hmmmm...a finger lickin' good time, eh?

Sounds like a date I once had.


----------



## VinBin (Dec 10, 2005)

that cat expresses my thoughts...


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 10, 2005)

I think Ive figured out the Colonel's secret  recipe and Im sure it involved a finger lickin' good time with his neice (after all shes the one that taste tested the winning formula)    :lol:    

And BTW I like mine original recipe...


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 10, 2005)

I think Ive figured out the Colonels secret recipe, and it involved a finger licking good time with his neice as she taste tested the winning recipe.  :lol: 

Oh BTW I like mine Original Recipe.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 10, 2005)

:blink:


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 10, 2005)




----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 11, 2005)

heh..

"f" word

reminds me of my nephew getting puniished for saying a bad word.... well my bro is like "you said a bad word" so he starts asking "is it this word" and saying a word... my bro was like "no it was the f word" so he starts listing every f word he could think of...beore you get irate its a 4yo..... but we broke him of the habit


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 11, 2005)

Celtictigeress said:
			
		

> heh..
> 
> "f" word
> 
> reminds me of my nephew getting puniished for saying a bad word.... well my bro is like "you said a bad word" so he starts asking "is it this word" and saying a word... my bro was like "no it was the f word" so he starts listing every f word he could think of...beore you get irate its a 4yo..... but we broke him of the habit



Actually, it wasn't the "f" word that got the thread locked it was the fact that people were no longer following the forum guidelines about being polite and respectful.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 11, 2005)

Well tell ya what I'll refer f-word to funny word. hehe. :lol:

But maybe we should have started talking chicken earlier.... wonder if chickens have a religion.


----------



## Jon (Dec 12, 2005)

CaptainPanic said:
			
		

> Jon, you aint right.  :lol:


I ain't as bad as some... I didn't say anything about spanking a monkey


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 12, 2005)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> I'm as bad as some... I spank a monkey




1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10


----------



## Jon (Dec 12, 2005)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10


HEY!!!!!

You Can't EDIT WHAT YOU QUOTE!!!


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 12, 2005)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> I ain't as bad as some... I  spank a monkey


Nice TTLWHKR, very nice. Again I have to bask in someones brilliance. That is going to stick for a while.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 12, 2005)

For some reason Chimpie is avoiding this thread, gee wonder why??

Chimpie -->
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <-- Jon 









-CP


----------



## Jon (Dec 12, 2005)

CaptainPanic said:
			
		

> For some reason Chimpie is avoiding this thread, gee wonder why??
> 
> Chimpie -->
> 
> ...


Nice.

I think that Alex was refering to something, ummm, not G-Rated.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 12, 2005)

I know but the thought of you and Chimpie popped into my head.....


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 12, 2005)

I can't get the cut and paste to work on these.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 12, 2005)

hfdff422 said:
			
		

> I can't get the cut and paste to work on these.


 
Go to my icon index click on a smiley you want then copy and paste the image location from the address bar then come back here, click on the IMG button, paste into text field and click OK should show up here just fine.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 12, 2005)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> Nice.
> 
> I think that Alex was refering to something, ummm, not G-Rated.




No, I was talking about you physcially beating a monkey, as in the animal...


YOU PERV!
Get yer head outta the gutter!


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 13, 2005)

*again!*

We were locked out again! We are so bad, but that guy deserved the abuse. I won't go any farther so we don't lose another thread. Try to refrain here princess....... you let a good bit out in that post. But honestly, did you see his homepage- the link is in thoughts.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 13, 2005)

I wasnt saying it was....

I was saying the way they refered to it as "f" word...not that that was what locked it up


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 13, 2005)

never mind... I screwed up on this post big edit


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 13, 2005)

I didnt reply to pf's post because I just didnt know what to say. my jaw hit the floor. Hes just one wierd *** apple for sure with bigfoot and then saying what he said in his post.

Princess I will back you up because what pf said was way out of line.

*Sorry pfmedic, but I think youve overstayed your welcome here. Its time for you to move on.*

-CP


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 13, 2005)

*Anyway back to fried chicken, Nummy!!!!*


----------

